# Breyer horse contest



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to put up pictures of Breyer Horses. This is going to be a contest!

We will judge this with a poll. Please do not vote for your self.

Rules:
1. 1 breyer horse per person
2. must be your horse
3. Please post a name for your horse
4. You must have taken the picture
5. ends september 20


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

whats a brayer horse?


----------

